# He saves



## Ander

Hello

How do you translate "he saves" in Hebrew (root ישע ) ? 

If there is a difference, I would like to have the translation in Biblical and Modern Hebrew.

Thanks.


----------



## Mjolnir

"הוא מושיע".
The verb is להושיע, and מושיע is also the noun (savior). I don't think there's a difference between Biblical and Modern Hebrew.


----------



## Tamar

Well, using the root ישע it would be הוא מושיע. I have no idea about biblical Hebrew.


----------



## Ander

Mjolnir said:


> "הוא מושיע".
> The verb is להושיע, and מושיע is also the noun (savior). I don't think there's a difference between Biblical and Modern Hebrew.



My dictionary by Eliezer Ben-Yehuda says הושיע for "to save".

Isn't להושיע an influence of English which puts "to" in front of the infinitive verb ?

My question is not how to translate "to save" in Hebrew but "he saves".


----------



## Ander

Tamar said:


> Well, using the root ישע it would be הוא מושיע. I have no idea about biblical Hebrew.



As Mjolnir just said ,and as I know it, מושיע is a name "saviour", not a verb !


----------



## Mjolnir

As I said, מושיע is both a noun and a present form of the verb להושיע.
"He saves" - "הוא מושיע"
הושיע is the past form of the same verb. "He saved" - "הוא הושיע".


----------



## Ander

Mjolnir said:


> As I said, מושיע is both a noun and a present form of the verb להושיע.
> "He saves" - "הוא מושיע"
> הושיע is the past form of the same verb. "He saved" - "הוא הושיע".



Sorry to Tamar and to you for the right answer. 

I thought that you were telling me מושיע is the name derived from the verb. 

In our Western Hebrew and Arabic dictionaries the past form third person is used for the infinitive. So for "to save" your להושיע is actually written as הושיע "he saved".

One more question : what would be "he will save" in Hebrew ?


----------



## Mjolnir

Ander said:


> Sorry to Tamar and to you for the right answer.


No problem 



> One more question : what would be "he will save" in Hebrew ?


If you want it with י.ש.ע it'd be הוא יושיע.


----------



## Tamar

> In our Western Hebrew and Arabic dictionaries the past form third person is used for the infinitive. So for "to save" your להושיע is actually written as הושיע "he saved".


This is how it is in all dictionaries of Hebrew, so don't let that confuse you. In my French-Hebrew dictionary, for exemple, the verb aller is translated to הלך (third person, past tense) but it is actually ללכת. So don't forget that you have to find the infinitive form of the verb. 



> Isn't להושיע an influence of English which puts "to" in front of the infinitive verb ?


The infinitive form of Hebrew verbs really has nothing to do with English.


----------



## Ander

תודה רבה לכם

I tried to find a dual of לכם for "both of you" but it seems it does not exist anymore in Hebrew.


----------



## scriptum

Mjolnir said:


> "הוא מושיע".
> The verb is להושיע, and מושיע is also the noun (savior). I don't think there's a difference between Biblical and Modern Hebrew.


Of course there is a difference. To the best of my knowledge, "to save" can be translated by the following verbs:

להציל, לחלץ, למלט, לגאול, לפדות, להושיע​ 
All of them are biblical, but some seem to be more biblical (or less modern) than others.
להציל and לחלץ are perceived as modern; they are used in everyday language.
All the rest belong to a higher register and, therefore, sound more biblical.​


----------



## Ander

scriptum said:


> Of course there is a difference. To the best of my knowledge, "to save" can be translated by the following verbs:
> 
> להציל, לחלץ, למלט, לגאול, לפדות, להושיע​
> All of them are biblical, but some seem to be more biblical (or less modern) than others.
> להציל and לחלץ are perceived as modern; they are used in everyday language.
> All the rest belong to a higher register and, therefore, sound more biblical.​



I was wondering about a difference between Biblical and Modern Hebrew only with verb forms derived from the ישע root.


----------



## Tamar

> I tried to find a dual of לכם for "both of you" but it seems it does not exist anymore in Hebrew


 
It does exist: both of you = שניכם


----------



## Mjolnir

scriptum said:


> Of course there is a difference. To the best of my knowledge, "to save" can be translated by the following verbs:
> 
> להציל, לחלץ, למלט, לגאול, לפדות, להושיע​
> All of them are biblical, but some seem to be more biblical (or less modern) than others.
> להציל and לחלץ are perceived as modern; they are used in everyday language.
> All the rest belong to a higher register and, therefore, sound more biblical.​



I agree, but



Ander said:


> I was wondering about a difference between Biblical and Modern Hebrew only with verb forms derived from the ישע root.



That's exactly how I understood your request.


----------



## scriptum

Ander said:


> I was wondering about a difference between Biblical and Modern Hebrew only with verb forms derived from the ישע root.


 I see. Sorry for the mistake.


----------

